# 'K' Puppy Name ideas



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

We are very excited to be adding a female puppy to our family next month. We are trying to think of names and since there are so many creative people here I was hoping you could share some ideas for a female name that starts with a 'K'. This is a 'k' litter from the breeder and although we can give her whatever call name we want, I think it would be nice to also come up with her 'k' name. My husband & I like names that are a little different. To give you an idea our daughter's name is Raine and our son's is Kazin. All ideas are welcome & very much appreciated!


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Killarney maybe? 
I know it's Irish and not German but sounds cool to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad yours is female, my next boy is going to be Kojak. I like Kira for a girl. pronounced with a long I sound.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

Kensi
Kacie
Kalani
Kami
Kimba
Kapri
Kailani
Kalliope (Kallie for short)
Kamilah
Kale
Kansas
Karleigh
Karrington
Karsey
Kassandra
Kayci
Kazia
Kenley

well that's for now


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Keene


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Kaese - pronounced Casey.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I like....

KENIA (Like Ken-E-Uh)

AND

KAIYA (Like Kai-Yah)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kina

Kitana

Kenya

Kenzie

Kaden

Keiko

Kori

Kahlua


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Koop, Koopa, Kacey, K, Ket, Kitt, Ki ( sounds like sky),
Kay.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Kensi.



Marytess said:


> Kensi
> Kacie
> Kalani
> Kami
> ...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinsey


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kash
Krash
Kardiac
Kamiah (town in Idaho)
Karson
Kindred
Kola
Kassibar


----------



## jgould91 (Feb 19, 2011)

Koda


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Kensi and I also like the names Kendra and Kali!


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Wow, thank you for all the wonderful suggestions! In a couple weeks we will get to pick out our little one & then we can see which name fits her. If anyone has more ideas keep them coming


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What breeder is it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like Kingston...male or female it is a strong call name and a worthy registered name.


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

The breeder is Schraderhaus K9 in Western Washington. We are picking a puppy from the Lobo & Helga litter. We are bringing her home on May 18th. Yea!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

K (as a name)
Kotter
Krammer
Krash


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

and Karsh after the photographer-you can google him


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

How about *KORVETTE*.....


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

Korinna?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Kessler, or Kess for short!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Karma
Kelsey
Kandy
Karly
Keisha
Karmen
Kelly
Kookie (like a cookie, but with a K)
Kisah
(you have to know I am making some of these up-like Kisah -promounced like Keesah)


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Karina
Katia
Klara
Kseniya


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

Again, thank you all for the great ideas and I hope that others find it helpful too! We went this weekend and picked out our little girl and decided to name her Kahlua:wub: Not sure what nicknames she will have (I'm sure a ton!) but that will be her registered name, Kahlua von Schraderhaus.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kougar
Kairo
Kali
Kalypso
Kandy
Karma
Kassy
Kessy
Kasey
Katya
Koncho

******

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gracierose said:


> Again, thank you all for the great ideas and I hope that others find it helpful too! We went this weekend and picked out our little girl and decided to name her Kahlua:wub: Not sure what nicknames she will have (I'm sure a ton!) but that will be her registered name, Kahlua von Schraderhaus.


Congrats! 

I used to have a Kahlua! 

We call her Lua for short.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Zisso said:


> *
> Karma - SORRY THIS NAME TAKEN*
> Kelsey
> Kandy
> ...


..rrr


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the name Kahlua! Good luck with her!


----------

